# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.30.0

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG Suite Version 1.0.30.0  MIX: LG Cyon,Samsung, CDMA*       *Added:
  - support  LG CYON SU630 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
  - support  LG CYON SU910 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
  - support Samsung GT-S8600 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
  - support Samsung GT-i9023 (Read/Write/EasyRepair)
  - support Samsung SCH-B229 (CDMA Read/Write)
  - support  NOR FlashID:00EC:227A
Improved: NOR Info on connection 
 P.S. If you still not warm up, we doing next update*  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## gsm_bouali

بارك الله فيك أخي محمد  متابعة ممتازة   **

----------

